# Diesel high pressure pump replacement



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuel pump is driven by the timing belt, so they would have had to mess with it to get the new belt on. The timing does seem highly suspect. Before anyone touches it, I would have a third party examine it closely to see if there was any damage caused by replacing the belt.

I had mine (2014 also) replaced under warranty at the dealer at around 30,000 miles. The bill said it would have cost about $1,500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely follow your advise


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The pump alone is a part that comes in around $1200. I looked that up when comparing to the crappy VW HPFP, that one costs about $600, but isn't even worth that. I find it very suspect that you suddenly have a failed pump following a timing belt replacement. The pump is driven off the timing belt.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I know this is long past the last post. I had the same problem where a fuel leak was caused at some time during the timing belt change. I'm wondering if it is caused when the seal on the High pressure fuel pump is inadvertently turned backwards a little while changing the timing belt... It could be worn in one direction and the backwards motion messes with it... remember this thing is under a lot of pressure and heat. anyways. Cheaper fix.. I just pulled the high pressure fuel pump and changed the shaft seal. From now on I will probably just change that seal preemptively as I hate doing the timing belt removal and install twice in a row. cheap insurance ... here is a link to the complete kit for replacing a bunch of parts in the fuel pump.








Seal repair kit for Bosch CP1H and CP1H3 pumps - Diesel Injection Pumps


This is a repair kit for Bosch CP1H common rail pumps. Fitted to some Iveco, Ducato, Hyundai and Opel vehicles.




injectionpumps.co.uk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

shimmy816 said:


> I know this is long past the last post. I had the same problem where a fuel leak was caused at some time during the timing belt change. I'm wondering if it is caused when the seal on the High pressure fuel pump is inadvertently turned backwards a little while changing the timing belt... It could be worn in one direction and the backwards motion messes with it... remember this thing is under a lot of pressure and heat. anyways. Cheaper fix.. I just pulled the high pressure fuel pump and changed the shaft seal. From now on I will probably just change that seal preemptively as I hate doing the timing belt removal and install twice in a row. cheap insurance ... here is a link to the complete kit for replacing a bunch of parts in the fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was surprised at no one changing the cam/crank seals (incl me) other timing belt changes on other cars, these are changed at these intervals


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't really want to start a new thread about this but have we seen any major amounts of failed HPFP? I do occasionally get a wiff of diesel fuel when cold starting and am just a bit worried. It could be that it's just running rich as the smell goes away, but it could also be that it warms up which expands seals and maybe fills a leak.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't really want to start a new thread about this but have we seen any major amounts of failed HPFP? I do occasionally get a wiff of diesel fuel when cold starting and am just a bit worried. It could be that it's just running rich as the smell goes away, but it could also be that it warms up which expands seals and maybe fills a leak.


I do remember seeing something on one car around the fuel injectors on the valve cover (very minor) that I always just assumed to be the culprit


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

It's been awhile since my hpfp leak.. but it was random sniffs of diesel. If I rember right its not hard to check ... just a couple of screw over the timing belt area you can look down the side of the motor under that cover and will see leaking . like i said its been a minute, if somebody wants to confirm this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't really want to start a new thread about this but have we seen any major amounts of failed HPFP? I do occasionally get a wiff of diesel fuel when cold starting and am just a bit worried. It could be that it's just running rich as the smell goes away, but it could also be that it warms up which expands seals and maybe fills a leak.


Mine was seeping at the seals. Caused a tiny dripping and a faint hydrocarbon odour. Was replaced under warranty, November 2021.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

When I open the hood I can smell a bit of fuel, the HPFP body is a bit wet like it is seeping out of the line fittings. I checked to see if it was leaking at the shaft seal and I didn't see anything. Still cranks and runs like a champ though at ~147K miles. I've seen some "new" HPFP on ebay for under $200 but I can't tell if it is BS or if it is new old stock that someone bought a bunch of from a dealer or distributor who was getting rid of stuff. Every listing shows GM boxes with the part numbers, some even show data plates on the pump with build dates that would correspond with when they were making them for that engine.


----------



## Nport98 (May 2, 2021)

Detrious said:


> When I open the hood I can smell a bit of fuel, the HPFP body is a bit wet like it is seeping out of the line fittings. I checked to see if it was leaking at the shaft seal and I didn't see anything. Still cranks and runs like a champ though at ~147K miles. I've seen some "new" HPFP on ebay for under $200 but I can't tell if it is BS or if it is new old stock that someone bought a bunch of from a dealer or distributor who was getting rid of stuff. Every listing shows GM boxes with the part numbers, some even show data plates on the pump with build dates that would correspond with when they were making them for that engine.


Did you ever figure out where yours was leaking? My hpfp appears similar to yours, and I am smelling diesel and can see that the alternator and other parts underneath have a coating of diesel on them as well


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Nport98 said:


> Did you ever figure out where yours was leaking? My hpfp appears similar to yours, and I am smelling diesel and can see that the alternator and other parts underneath have a coating of diesel on them as well


No, not exactly. I cleaned off the pump body and it slowly got wet/dirty again, over the course of a few months. I believe it's just some seals seeping a bit. It doesn't seem to be the high pressure line fitting on the pump that is leaking.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

A few years back, I was getting strong Diesel odor, and the pump was wet. Once I sprayed it off with brake cleaner and took it for a drive, it turned out to just be a leaky fitting on one of the $20 fuel lines on the back of the pump.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Any ideas? Just starting noticing diesel smell when I park the car. Haven’t had a chance to clean it up and get a good look at it yet.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I have taken one off before. Kind of a pain. But seeing as how this started right after the timing belt change, my first thought goes to a rich condition. There are marks on everything, but they may have advanced the pulley. Barring there are no obvious signs of leaks


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Also, if the car is deleted, check the EGR blocking plate. Mine wasn’t totally sealed the first time I did one and had a bad fuel smell


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

I’ll clean it off once I’m back home and see if I can find anything noticeable


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

That pump looks like mine looks. It's still running fine, but you get the occasional whiff of fuel if the wind is right once you get out of the car. Haven't really put much thought into it in a while other than making sure the leak isn't getting worse.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

For the guys who have put seals or fixed leaks on the HP Fuel Pump - question for you.

It looks like I'm getting some seeping of fuel around the fuel rail line, the one in the lower right on the back that connects up to the fuel rail. Is that a common leak point? What seal fixes that?

Thanks.


----------

